# Fuel door upgrade????



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Putting the finishing touches on choosing minor upgrades to my special ordered 2013 ECO MT. In addition to the Katzkin leather interior, dealer is installing foglights, chrome door sills, and chrome door handles. One last thing I've been considering adding, is a polished billet aluminum fuel door with the CRUZE logo on it. The car is Atalantis Blue Metallic, and I was wondering if this fuel door would look good, or if it would look like overkill? I'm not planning on any other cosmetic changes.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would think it would look good without the rest of the chrome, it might clash but the fuel door idea sounds neat


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's a link to the one I'm considering:
http://www.sfxperformance.com/parts/DEX900617.htm


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Same here: Cruze Billet Fuel Door - Choose Finish-Chevy Mall
I can get it in chrome finish, so it should match the rest of the chrome on the vehicle.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I definitely would NOT do it. But thats just me.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

My vote is no as well. I always thought they looked out of place. Never seen a black one so I can't comment on that yet although it looks nice in that pic. Still I'd have to see the whole car.

If you like it though, do it. It's not at rice level.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 3, 2013)

I like the idea of a chrome to help prevent paint scratches BUT think it looks totally out of place on the car. The black one in the link appears to be on a Black car & it also looks bad IMHO. Of course it is a personal taste thing so if you like it then go for it!


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

I always kind of view chrome as a leftover from the 50's when all the boats had fins. It was cool back then and it realy made the cars pop but now days I prefer stuff to be color matched or blacked out on modern looking cars. They do say black is the new chrome. I'm looking into doing my wheels with that duplicolor smoke color and de-chroming my car as best as possible becuase I already hate the chrome that is on it.... just my $.02 LOL


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I would get the black one only if you had a Black stripes to complement it. Not just by itself. 
Def not the silver billet one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you say "Rice"? Don't do it.


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

You guys do realize that's a bit of racism? Just sayin....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

You've got me convinced. Not gonna do it. Will keep it to the door handles, which are the same as those that come with the LTZ and RS package. They add a bit of style, but not overdone. Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Got any pics of the leather interior?? (BTW - I would do the chrome door!)


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

good call dude! chrome is not the most popular things anymore, unless your a harley fan ... thats the only thing on that planet that should have chrome on it imo.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

blackonblack said:


> Got any pics of the leather interior?? (BTW - I would do the chrome door!)


I'll post some pics as soon as the car is delivered. It was built 1 1/2 weeks ago, but has yet to arrive at my dealer. It'll take 2 extra days for the Katzkin dealer to install the leather. Looking forward to those heated seats!


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ru5ty said:


> good call dude! chrome is not the most popular things anymore, unless your a harley fan ... thats the only thing on that planet that should have chrome on it imo.


I have to say I do like a bit of chrome. Must be my age (pushin 50). I think the chrome door handles are very classy, and the door sills the same. Just did'nt want to overdo it, although I've seen the chrome fuel doors on some cars, and kinda like it. I want a classy looking ride, without coming off as a mid-life crisis.


----------



## FL_CRUZE (Feb 10, 2013)

No offense but if u wanted chrome on every thing u can put it on y not just buy a Buick verano?


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

FL_CRUZE said:


> No offense but if u wanted chrome on every thing u can put it on y not just buy a Buick verano?


$$$ to answer your question. Price, and gas mileage ......... No offense, taken. Don't need chrome on everything, just enough to dress it up a bit.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

I was going to say Chrome is for old folks but I didn't want to offend anyone's youthful inclinations!!

:1poke:


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Well....no matter how you look at it I would not consider that an "upgrade" but rather a mod.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Talking about fuel door, I would like to see a capless fuel cap for it. All the vehicles I seem to own dont have any available. I know Stant makes them but so far not yet for our cruze. Just open door stick in nozzle and filler up no worries of hanging cap or tightening it one click just slides out and cap seals automatically.


----------

